# New Paperwhite Update (5.3.5) just released.



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

This just came out. Don't know exactly what it's for. This is from Amazon:

We have a new, free software update available for Kindle Paperwhite. The software update will be delivered wirelessly and includes general improvements for your Kindle Paperwhite. This update automatically downloads and installs for Kindle Paperwhite customers; however, you can also manually download the software and update your device via USB cable.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850

_Edit -- 5.3.4 released in mid March, 5.3.5 released in late April -- link should take you to most recent version. -- Ann_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW. . . .I just downloaded it and tried to update manually.  The update was NOT successful. . . .first time that's ever happened to me. . . error code "3"

I'll have to try again later. . . .


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW. . . .I just downloaded it and tried to update manually. The update was NOT successful. . . .first time that's ever happened to me. . . error code "3"
> 
> I'll have to try again later. . . .


That's not good. The file might have gotten corrupted during the download, since it's so big, so you might try downloading it again. I updated both of mine without a problem.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I manually applied the update successfully, but I don't see any obvious differences.  Wonder what they changed?

Edit: Navigating the homescreen (i.e., changing collections, opening a book, etc.) seems a bit snappier, but that may just be in my head from having applied the update!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That others of you have successfully done a manual update is a good sign. . . .the troubleshooting on Amazon does say to basically do a fresh download and try again.  So I will do that. . . I was out though until just now so haven't had a chance.  Oh, and if anyone else has a similar issue, note that it says to delete the first try from the kindle before copying a new file -- which makes sense if the first version was corrupted.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I wonder how long before they send the update out wirelessly?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Successfully downloaded the update and it installed fine on my PW. 164MB file size.
Thanks for the heads up, 7vn11vn. Best of luck to you, Ann.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate when they are not specific about what the updates are. If the changes aren't obvious, I'll wait for them to push it out.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I updated mine. I notice no differences at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Since it doesn't even address, on the page at Amazon, what changes the update incorporates, I'm guessing it's primarily speed tweaks.

Might also be improvement in rendering the KF8 which is sometimes the focus for complaints about tiny fonts. Now, I regard that as a publisher failing -- they should have made sure it would work, but it would be like Amazon to adjust something so that the default is better for customers even if publishers don't jump through all the hoops. I base that *guess* on the fact that they recently updated the 'Send to Kindle' applet so that MS Word docs now convert better -- they used, on the PW, default to a smaller than usual sans serif font even if they were in a serif font to start with.

I'm going to try the update again today. . . . first I have to get the computer to recognize the 'kindle as drive'. It did it once but then didn't want to. I have to make sure the bad update file is deleted before I can do anything else!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I couldn't wait any longer!    I downloaded and installed the update manually.  I don't notice any difference but I image there's something updated somewhere.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've updated - no obvious differences yet so I'm assuming it's a behind the scenes tweak. They usually say, if it's a notable update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Second try worked: I'm pretty sure I didn't get a complete download first time. . . . don't see any substantial changes so, yeah, probably just tweaking things.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I checked, and my OS is still 5.3.3. Since it doesn't look like it's a big deal, I'll probably wait till Amazon pushes it out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll wait a bit for it to happen over wifi, so I don't have to do it manually.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I'll wait for about 3 days before upgrading


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

My PW just automatically updated a few minutes ago, I don't see any difference so as others have said it's probably behind the seen. I am a little annoyed, a couple of day's ago I removed all the extra dictionaries from MYK and now because of the update their back and I have to go through the tedious process of removing them again....grrrrrrrr 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which is why I just leave them there...off to look at my MYK, since my PW updated, not sure when...



Betsy


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which is why I just leave them there...off to look at my MYK, since my PW updated, not sure when...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think I may just download them all to my Kindle and put them in a collection, so I don't have to see them in my archive.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My PW is still at v. 5.3.3 ...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Amekatay said:


> I think I may just download them all to my Kindle and put them in a collection, so I don't have to see them in my archive.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you download them they'll be on the device in a group together under 'dictionaries' - you won't need to make a collection. If you leave them in the cloud and view the cloud on the device they'll all be together under 'dictionaries' just the same. Downloading them to your Kindle won't remove them from your MYK page.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> If you download them they'll be on the device in a group together under 'dictionaries' - you won't need to make a collection. If you leave them in the cloud and view the cloud on the device they'll all be together under 'dictionaries' just the same. Downloading them to your Kindle won't remove them from your MYK page.


Oh yes, I know downloading them to my Kindle won't remove them from MYK, but at least I won't have to see them in the cloud on my Kindle. I should have been a little more clear in my post. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine automatically updated perhaps half an hour ago, while I was watching. I unplugged it, sat it down next to me, and noticed that the screen was flashing. Was surprised to find it updating, I had assumed it had already happened.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine finally updated.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine did last night too, finally!


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone yet figured out what the update actually does?


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine still hasn't downloaded.  No big deal since nobody seems to know what changed but it does irk me all the dictionaries showed up on my kindle page again on the 3rd.  I get tired of deleting them!!!!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

dablab said:


> Mine still hasn't downloaded. No big deal since nobody seems to know what changed but it does irk me all the dictionaries showed up on my kindle page again on the 3rd. I get tired of deleting them!!!!


Can you explain why you want to delete the dictionaries?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Got the update last night. 

Have not noticed any changes.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got the update last night as well.  Closed the cover when I had to stop reading for bit and it was in the middle of updating when I opened it back up.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

tsemple said:


> Can you explain why you want to delete the dictionaries?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


I delete the dictionaries because I don't want or need all those dictionaries in other languages. It is a waste, and I hate having to go through them in my kindle page and archives. I think it just clutters up the my kindle page and archives with things I will never use. I have deleted them several times now and if I rename a kindle (gave my moms to my daughters mother-in-law after my mother passed away) or make any changes they show up again. It gets really tiring.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

That's weird.  When I go to Cloud, even if items are by Author or Title (not by Collections), I do not see the individual dictionaries.  I just see a line that says Dicitonaries and under that, "9 items", just like a collection would appear.  So I don't have the problem you describe.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Matt. . . .I've merged your post with the existing 'updates' thread and changed the title. . . . . .off to see what it does. 

Here's a link: Kindle PaperWhite Software Update

And here's what it says on the page at Amazon:

The software update includes the following enhancements:

View full definition when looking up a word 
When you look up a word in the dictionary, you can now view the full definition in the definition window.

Search enhancements
You can easily search for a highlighted word or phrase in your book, your items, or in the Kindle Store. Highlight the word or phrase, select More, and then select Search.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've successfully updated to 5.3.5, but I can't see what the difference is with the dictionary. If you click on 'show full definition', then the definition box closes and it goes to the dictionary to show the full def - just as it used to.  

There is an extra option for 'search' on the 'more' menu though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I've successfully updated to 5.3.5, but I can't see what the difference is with the dictionary. If you click on 'show full definition', then the definition box closes and it goes to the dictionary to show the full def - just as it used to.
> 
> There is an extra option for 'search' on the 'more' menu though.


Is what is shown in the initial definition box any different?

Betsy
who hasn't updated hers yet


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've checked a few words and it seems to be mostly the same - although it's laid out slightly differently - obviously it's accessing different versions of the dictionary. 

The box is bigger I think, so there seems to be slightly more room and therefore more of the definition in the box (I'm comparing my PW with my KTouch) but where it doesn't all fit in the box even on the PW, you still have to hit 'show full definition' and then it goes to the dictionary. 

I think it might have been more accurate for them to say 'you'll get the full definition in the definition window more often, but some definitions will still be too long and you'll have to go the dictionary to see those'. But I suppose that doesn't sound as good.  Maybe they only tested it on the more simple words...


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm seeing the whole definition - there's a scroll bar on the right side indicating there's more than fits in the window, and you swipe within the window to scroll down.

I also see they fixed an obscure bug. Sometimes I like to highlight definitions of interesting (or Scrabble-worthy) words in the dictionary so I can find them later. It used to be that if I went to the full definition and selected some text, the option to highlight wouldn't pop up. I had to page forward and back in the dictionary in order for highlighting in the dictionary to work. They fixed that.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm seeing the whole definition - there's a scroll bar on the right side indicating there's more than fits in the window, and you swipe within the window to scroll down.


You're quite right - well spotted! 

It didn't occur to me that it was meant to be a scroll bar - and if it had I would probably have tried to swipe the bar and not within the box.  Strange then, that they still have the 'see full definition' option. I suppose that's if you want to see it all at once - though it seems a little redundant.

I must admit I do use the dictionary a lot - so much so that I find it irritating when I'm reading elsewhere and I can't just press on a word to find out what it means ...


----------



## Grandma Mazur (Apr 15, 2013)

My new PW has 5.3.4.  I really dont want to do the computer dowload...it says that it will automatically download....should it have happened by now?  The update my kindle option is grayed out on my PW..THANKS


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I always get my updates two weeks after everybody else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandma Mazur said:


> My new PW has 5.3.4. I really dont want to do the computer dowload...it says that it will automatically download....should it have happened by now? The update my kindle option is grayed out on my PW..THANKS


Suggest you make sure it's fully charged and then leave wireless on overnight. Usually the updates will download in the background but then need a period of sleep before they'll start installing. May have to do this several days in a row until the 'get' to you.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann should I leave the wireless on only at night and shut it off during the day or does it matter if I 
just leave it on all the time?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Ann should I leave the wireless on only at night and shut it off during the day or does it matter if I
> just leave it on all the time?


I leave mine on all the time. . . . some people don't like to because they don't have a ready wireless network and the battery will drain faster if it keeps looking when it can't find. It certainly won't hurt the device -- Amazon has designed it to be on all the time, I think.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I leave my wifi on all the time as well.


----------

